# Podmiot logiczny



## wolfbm1

Pytanie dla specjalistów od gramatyki języka polskiego. Chodzi o podmiot logiczny  w zdaniu: "Jest zimno." Co jest zimno? Co jest podmiotem tego zdania?  Angielskim odpowiednikiem tego zdania jest: "It is cold." i podmiotem jest zaimek "it". A w języku polskim?


----------



## Orlin

Я не владею польским языком и поэтому отвечу по-русски.
Эти предложения называются безличными и в них *вообще *нет подлежащего (многие из них выражают природные явления и поэтому нет смысла думать кто/ что делает - так и в Вашем примере). В других славянских языках Ваше предложение тоже безлично:
Русский: Холодно.
Болгарский: Студено е.
Сербохорватский: Студено jе.
Я думаю, что в безличных предложениях нет _логического _подлежащего (потому что нельзя ответить на вопрос "Кто/ что делает?"), только в языках, в которых присутствие подлежащего в каждом предложении обязятельное, употребляюется *грамматическое *(формальное) подлежащее, например:
Английский: _It_ is cold.
Немецкий: _Es_ ist kalt.
В языках, в которых подлежащее может опускаться (например в славянских и романских языках кроме французского языка), в безличных предложениях *нет *подлежащего.


----------



## majlo

Nie mam pojęcia, co powyżej napisał Orlin, ale twoje zdanie, wolfbm1, to tzw. zdanie bezpodmiotowe, czyli podmiotu po prostu nie ma. 
Występują one głównie we frazeologizmach, ale też np. właśnie wtedy, gdy mówimy o zjawiskach przyrody, stanach pogodowych.


----------



## wolfbm1

Uwazhaiemyj Orlin, bolshoie sposiba za wasz ochen  interesnoi otwiet. 
Dziękuje majlo. Orlin pisze, że nie ma sensu pytać się o podmiot w tego rodzaju zdaniach w językach słowiańskich. Problem pojawił się przy próbie przetłumaczenia na angielski zdań: "To jest miasteczko podziemne. Tutaj jest ciepło cały rok." (= W tekscie oryginalnym: This is the underground city. It's warm here all year.) Problem był z drugim zdaniem. Była taka próba: Here is warm all year. 
Można by pomysleć, że 'tutaj' w zdaniu "Tutaj jest ciepło cały rok" jest podmiotem zdania - tymczasem jest to okolicznik miejsca. Więc gdzie jest ten podmiot? Z powyższych odpowiedzi wynika, ze go po prostu nie ma w języku polskim i innych słowiańskich językach. I dziękuję za taką odpowiedź. Nie mniej nasuwa się pytanie dlaczego go nie ma w językach słowiańskich - ale to już chyba zbyt głęboki temat.

Innym związanym z tym problemem była próba ułożenia prostego pytania po angielsku z przymiotnikiem 'hot' (Jest upalnie?) - próbowano tak: "Is hot there?". A wystarczyło użyć zaimka 'it': "Is it hot (there)?" Wynika z tego, że myślenie po polsku może nastręczyć poważnych kłopotów dla uczących się języka angielskiego.

Bolshoie sposiba za otwiet. U mienia niet ruskih bukw. 
Jeszcze raz dziękuję za odpowiedź.


----------



## Szkot

W języku angielskim nie mamy takie zdania bez podmiotów, jak 'Jest zimno' lub 'Jest śnieg'.  Dla studenta języka polskiego jest powrótny problem.  Mówi się 'Jaki jest śnieg? Jest zimny' ale 'Jaki jest w śniegu? Jest zimno' - po angielsku 'It's cold' w oboich zdaniach.  Ale tak jest!
 
Pierwszy raz po polsku na tym portalu - przepraszam za błądy.


----------



## Slovianka

Dla osób, ktore nie uczyły sie wcale rosyjskiego - próba przekładu tekstu Orlina (oprócz słowa "безличны", ponieważ go nie znam - ale może ktoś wie, jak po polsku nazywają się takie zdania?

Nie mówię po polsku, dlatego odpowiem po rosyjsku. 
Takie zdania nazywają się безличными i *wcale* nie ma w nich podmiotu (często wyrażają one zjawiska przyrodnicze i z tego powodu nie ma potrzeby zastanawiać się kto/co wykonuje czynność - tak jak i w Pańskim przykładzie. W innych językach słowiańskich przytoczone przez Pana zdanie również występuje jako безлично:
Po rosyjsku: Холодно.
Po bułgarsku: Студено е.
Po serbskochorwacku: Студено jе.
Myśle, że w zdaniach безличных nie ma podmiotu _logicznego_ (ponieważ nie można odpowiedziec na pytanie "kto/co wykonuje czynność?"). Tylko w językach, w których nie można utworzyć zdania bez podmiotu, musi występować *gramatyczny* (formalny) podmiot, na przykład:
Po angielsku: _It_ is cold.
Po niemiecku: _Es_ ist kalt.
W jezykach, w których podmiot mozna opuścić (na przykład w jezykach słowiańskich i romańskich oprócz francuskiego) w zdaniach безличных podmiotu nie ma.


----------



## Slovianka

Szkocie: gratulacje z powodu odważnego i udanego debiutu!!!!


----------



## majlo

Slovianka said:


> oprócz słowa "безличны"



Zakładam, że chodzi o zdanie bezpodmiotowe.


----------



## wolfbm1

Slovianka, dziekuję za tłumaczenie. Portal Langueo podaje tlumaczenie słowa "безличны" jako nieosobowy, bezosobowy. A więc chodzi o zdania bezosobowe. Tylko nie jestem pewien czy taki termin istnieje w gramatyce polskiej. Są czasowniki bezosobowe, np.: budowano, robiono.


----------



## wolfbm1

Szkot, to co napisałes jest bardzo ciekawe. A więc jeszcze raz: What is snow like? It's cold. What is it like in snow? It's cold. - Jaki jest śnieg? On jest zimny. Jak jest w śniegu? Jest zimno. W języku angielskim 'cold' w obu zdaniach jest przymiotnikiem a w polskim - raz przymiotnikiem a drugi raz przysłówkiem. Ciekawe do czego odnosi się 'it' w zdaniu: What is it like in snow?


----------



## majlo

wolfbm1 said:


> Ciekawe do czego odnosi się 'it' w zdaniu: What is it like in snow?


Odpowiedź jest prosta: do niczego. To tzw. _dummy "it"_ (chociaż mnie na studiach uczono innego nazewnictwa, a mianowicie _empty "it"_ - aczkolwiek to może być akurat wynikiem tego, że moja profesor od gramatyki lubiła podręcznik Martineta i Thomsona, którzy działali jednak w dość odległych czasach), które funkcjonuje na podobnej zasadzie, jak nasze zdanie bezpodmiotowe, czyli nie odnosi się do niczego specyficznego i najczęściej jest używane w zdaniach wyrażających na przykład czas czy właśnie pogodę.

EDIT:

Po napisaniu powyższego postu zajrzałem do artykułu o "dummy it" (dummy pronoun) na Wikipedii i jak się okazuje, kwestia ta była kontestowana nawet przez tak znanych lingwistów, jak Chomsky. Mnie osobiście jednak ciężko zgodzić się z podaną argumentacją. Polecam lekturę tego artykułu.


----------



## Szkot

Są też wyrazy angielskie ze słowem 'There' - There is a lot of a work to be done; There are times when I do not know what to do. There are English expressions with the word 'There'.  Można pitać - 'a gdzie jest/są?'.
Gramatycznie to drugi przykład tego że problemu (przepraszam, to nie brzmi poprawnie!) - musimy mieć podmiot z 'to be'.  
A nie tylko z 'to be'. Po angielsku jest jedno słowo - lived.  W języku polskim są 13 - mieszkałem, mieszkałam itd. itd. itd..  Czasownik bez podmiotu wydaje się normalnie (-nym?) po polsku - podmiot jest jakby już w czasowniku - ale nie po angielsku.


----------



## majlo

_There_, o którym mówi Szkot to tzw. _anticipatory there._ Należy zaznaczyć, że w przeciwieństwie do "naszych" zdań bezpodmiotowych, w zdaniach z _anticipatory there _występuje podmiot, który Michael Swan - i pewnie nie tylko on - określa jako _preparatory subject._ Na przykład:

_There's a hole in my tights. _oznacza dokładnie to samo, co _A hole is in my tights_. - choć zapewne przykład drugi jest o wiele mniej naturalny.

_There's ice on the lake. = Ice is on the lake.

_Powyższe przykłady pochodzą z książki Michaela Swana "Practical English Usage".




Szkot said:


> A nie tylko z 'to be'. Po angielsku jest jedno słowo - lived.  W języku polskim są 13 - mieszkałem, mieszkałam itd. itd. itd..  Czasownik bez podmiotu wydaje się normalnie (-nym?) po polsku - podmiot jest jakby już w czasowniku - ale nie po angielsku.



Szkot, masz tutaj chyba na myśli podmiot domyślny (putative subject), który jest określany końcówką fleksyjną orzeczenia (czasownika). Na przykład:

_Powiedział, że nigdzie nie idzie._

W języku polskim podmiotu *domyślamy się *z orzeczenia, czyli z czasownika _powiedział_. Co ciekawe, w języku angielskim również występują takie konstrukcje, ale są one raczej potoczne i ich zastosowanie jest w dużej mierze ograniczone.


----------



## Szkot

Mailo ma rację, że _There's a hole in my tights. _oznacza dokładnie to samo, co _A hole is in my tights_ (druge zdanie brzmi dziwnie). Wybrałem zły przykład.
W mojim zdaniu 'There are times when I do not know what to do', zdanie główne jest prosto 'There are times' ; jest słowo 'there' w początku zdania tak jak w początku zdania 'it is cold' jest  'it'.  Można tworżyć polskie zdania bez ekwiwalentnego słowa.  Tylko to chciałem powiedzieć.


----------



## Slovianka

"Czasownik bez podmiotu wydaje się normalnie (-nym?) po polsku"
 Mógłbyś powiedzieć "czasownik bez podmiotu wydaje się *czymś* normalnym po polsku".


----------



## wolfbm1

Czyli jeżeli coś istnieje, czy też jakieś zjawisko istnieje albo nie istnieje to w języku angielskim należy użyć słowa 'it' albo 'there" - a w języku polskim tego typu słowa nie są potrzebne. 'There are times when I do not know what to do.' = 'Są momenty kiedy nie wiem co robić.'
Pozostaje pytanie kto jest odpowiedzialny za te zjawiska.


----------



## Slovianka

Ale to pytanie wykracza chyba poza gramatykę? 
Jest taka książka Zdenka Mlynara (nie mam czeskich znaków) "Mraz prichazi z Kremla", która w polskim tłumaczeniu zyskała chyba tytuł "Mróz ze wschodu". Pewne sugestie zostały zawarte w tym tytule, prawda?
Jeszcze ciekawsze było by wiedzieć, dlaczego nikt nie odgarnia śniegu!


----------



## wolfbm1

Szkot pisze: 





> " musimy mieć podmiot z 'to be'.
> A nie tylko z 'to be'. Po angielsku jest jedno słowo - lived. W języku polskim są 13 - mieszkałem, mieszkałam itd. itd. itd.. Czasownik bez podmiotu wydaje się normalnie (-nym?) po polsku - podmiot jest jakby już w czasowniku - ale nie po angielsku."



Są jednak wyjątki od tej reguły. Na przykład pani Ellen MacArthur w swoim dzienniku pokładowym napisała tak:
"Day 3 
Approaching Spanish coast. Spoke to my uncle (a doctor) today ... (Nie ma podmiotu.)
Day 4
Steep, savage seas, with forty-five-knot blasts right on the Cape of NW Spain. (Nie ma orzeczenia)
... The seas were just horrific. (OK.) ... Very tired. (Nie ma podmiotu)
Źródło: UPPER INTERMEDIATE Total English. Richard Acklam, Araminta Crace. Strona 50. 
Jednak w wyjątkowych sytuacjach język angielski może się obyć bez podmiotu. Chodzi jednak właściwie tutaj o podmiot domyślny, mianowicie o panią Ellen MacArthur.

W zdaniu 'It is cold' sprawcą zimna albo tego. że jest zimno jest jakieś zjawisko a może siła nadprzyrodzona.


----------



## Slovianka

Istnieje coś takiego jak równoważnik zdania, może czasami o to chodzi? A może w dzienniku nawet po angielsku może występować podmiot domyślny?

 Przypuszczam, że zadaniem mowy jest przekazanie jakiejś treści przez mówiącego słuchaczowi. Myślę, że gdy jest zimno, jest to wystarczająco istotna treść, aby była przesłaniem wypowiedzi. Niskie temperatury są przez człowieka odczuwane dotkliwie i to on jest odbiorcą zimna, jest jego adresatem we własnym odczuciu. Podobnie jak Orlin, wiązałabym formę wypowiedzi ze strukturą języka, a nie z głębią zadumy nad sprawcą mrozu. Jakkolwiek skłonni jesteśmy przypuszczać, że istnieją jakieś zjawiska odpowiedzialne za następowanie po sobie pór roku, za charakter tych pór roku, a także za anomalie pogodowe.


----------



## majlo

wolfbm1 said:


> Pozostaje pytanie kto jest odpowiedzialny za te zjawiska.



Niektórzy twierdzą, że bóg; ja uważam, że po prostu natura. 



wolfbm1 said:


> Są jednak wyjątki od tej reguły. Na przykład pani Ellen MacArthur w swoim dzienniku pokładowym napisała tak:
> "Day 3
> Approaching Spanish coast. Spoke to my uncle (a doctor) today ... (Nie ma podmiotu.)
> Day 4
> Steep, savage seas, with forty-five-knot blasts right on the Cape of NW Spain. (Nie ma orzeczenia)
> ... The seas were just horrific. (OK.) ... Very tired. (Nie ma podmiotu)
> Źródło: UPPER INTERMEDIATE Total English. Richard Acklam, Araminta Crace. Strona 50.
> Jednak w wyjątkowych sytuacjach język angielski może się obyć bez podmiotu. Chodzi jednak właściwie tutaj o podmiot domyślny, mianowicie o panią Ellen MacArthur.
> 
> W zdaniu 'It is cold' sprawcą zimna albo tego. że jest zimno jest jakieś zjawisko a może siła nadprzyrodzona.



Dokładnie. Wcześniej o tym napisałem. Wchodzą jeszcze do tego m.in. _fixed expressions_:

- _Could you pick up something for me on your way home?
- Will do.

_


Slovianka said:


> Istnieje coś takiego jak równoważnik zdania, może czasami o to chodzi? A może w dzienniku nawet po angielsku może występować podmiot domyślny?



Czasami istnieje po prostu potrzeba skondensowania treści (np. w tym dzienniku pokładowym czy w nagłówkach gazet) i wtedy opuszczanie słów, które są w pewnym sensie zbędne - tj. nie sprawiają, że przy ich braku tekst traci swoje znaczenie - jest praktyką dozwoloną i powszechną.


----------



## Szkot

Quote:
Originally Posted by *mailo* http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=8231593#post8231593
Niektórzy twierdzą, że bóg; ja uważam, że po prostu natura.

 
Zgadzam się.  (a nie 'że _jest_ bóg' ? )
Oferuję teorię (amatorską, nie jestem gramatykem).  W języku angielskim znaczenie zdania może należyć od porządku słów - 'Man bites dog' nie jest 'Dog bites man'.  Może od tego powodu mamy instynktywne pojęcie, że zdanie ma podmiot, czasownik i orzeczenie w tym porządku - i tak uczyliśmy w szkole.  I mówimy 'It is cold; there will be trouble' z 'nielogicznym podmiotem'.   To tylko teoria, i nie pomaga w uczieniu się języka.
Oczywiście,  można pisać w fragmentach - [I am ]Tired. [I am / it is] Cold. [The] Bus [is] late.  M.[ary] [is] v.[ery] v.[ery] angry. [I am] Not happy.  _ wish  was dead.'  Przypuszczam, że to teź moźna w języku polskim, a nie?__
Slovianko, bardzo dziękuję za poprawkę.  U nas slogan Tesco jest 'Every little helps'.  Proszę o więcej, jak Oliver Twist.   Dla mnie wschód to Japonia, Chiny, nie Moskwa.  Dla Londynczyka połnocno-wschód jest Newcastle, dla mnie Aberdeen.  Należy od punkta widzenia!
 
_


----------



## wolfbm1

Równoważnik zdania to ciekawe zjawisko językowe. Zajrzałem do wikipedii. Jest tam wiele interesujących przykładów. Np. Zima. Zimno. Śnieg. = Jest zima. Jest zimno. Pada śnieg.
Ale w dalszym ciągu nie widzimy podmiotu w równoważnym pełnym zdaniu - 'Jest zimno'. Wiemy tylko, że jest to jakieś zjawisko pogodowe. A więc można by powiedzieć to samo w zdaniu: "Pogoda jest zimna." Czyli profesor Noam Chomsky ma rację.
Wywiązała się bardzo ciekawa dyskusja. Wszystkie komentarze uważnie czytam i jestem za nie bardzo wdzięczny.


----------



## majlo

Hmmm, w zdaniu "Pogoda jest zimna" (abstrahując już od tego, że brzmi to dziwacznie) ja również dostrzegam podmiot. Nie zmienia to jednak tego, że w zdaniu "Jest zimno" podmiotu nie ma, chyba że "domyślny" - w domyśle oczywiście stwórca pogody. 



Szkot said:


> Należy od punkta widzenia!



Just a tiny correction: *Z*ależy od punktu widzenia.


----------



## wolfbm1

> "Pogoda jest zimna" (... brzmi to dziwacznie)



To prawda, że dziwacznie. A chyba tylko dlatego, że chciałem na siłę stworzyć podmiot. Można powiedzieć: "Pogoda jest brzydka" ale 'zimna'? Jednak po prostu "Jest zimno". A już myślałem, że znalazłem jakieś wyjście.


----------



## .Jordi.

wolfbm1 said:


> To prawda, że dziwacznie. A chyba tylko dlatego, że chciałem na siłę stworzyć podmiot. Można powiedzieć: "Pogoda jest brzydka" ale 'zimna'? Jednak po prostu "Jest zimno". A już myślałem, że znalazłem jakieś wyjście.


Owszem, to brzmi dziwacznie, jednak ku mojemu zdziwieniu w Google znalazłem pewną liczbę wystąpień tego zdania. Niewątpliwie spora ich część to albo nieudolne (prawdopodobnie automatyczne) tłumaczenia z języka angielskiego, albo zdania napisane przez osoby, u których język polski nie jest językiem głównym.
Najbardziej zdziwiło mnie jednak to, że wspomniane zdanie pojawia się w podręczniku języka polskiego dla osób anglojęzycznych (!!!).


----------



## majlo

.Jordi. said:


> Najbardziej zdziwiło mnie jednak to, że wspomniane zdanie pojawia się w podręczniku języka polskiego dla osób anglojęzycznych (!!!).



Napisanym najprawdopodobniej przez osobę, której język polski nie jest językiem ojczystym (zwróć uwagę na imię i nazwisko autorki).


----------



## Thomas1

Zdanie typu Jest zimno. to, jak już zostało wspomniane, zdanie bezosobowe. Tego typu zdania używa się do opisywania zjawisk atmosferycznych i meteorologicznych. Trudno się tu doszukiwać logicznego podmiotu, na siłę można by powiedzieć:
  Zimno jest na dworzu [sic]. ale tego typu zdanie po pierwsze brzmi dość nienaturalnie, jeśli opisujemy pogodę, wykluczam szyk nacechowany, w którym ma ono sens, a po drugie mam wrażenie, że zimno uległo antropomorfizacji.
  Weźmy pod uwagę następujący przykład:
  Mży. It’s drizzling. Zdanie bezosobowe.
  Co mży? Mżawka mży. Jest podmiot. Zdanie jest poprawne, ale jest oczywiste, że jeśli mówimy mży to mamy na myśli, że mży mżawka, a nie co innego.
  Analogicznie, można by powiedzieć: zimni, co zimni? Zimno zimni, co oczywiście nie istnieje w polskim jako forma, którą się używa. 

  Zdania tego typu są powszechne w wielu językach, w tym w polskim, np.: dobrze się stało, że zapytałeś o to na forum. Jest to zdanie bezosobowe, gdzie podmiotem logicznym tak naprawdę jest zdanie podrzędne: „„że zapytałeś o to na forum” stało się dobrze”*.

  To, że np.: w angielskim mamy it w it is cold, a w polskim nie ma nic, nie jest akurat dziwne biorąc pod uwagę, ze mamy tendencję do omijania podmiotu w polszczyźnie (mam tu na myśli zwłaszcza zaimki w funkcji podmiotu). W angielskim natomiast raczej się tego nie praktykuje, a jeśli już to jest to w jakiś sposób nacechowane podobnie zresztą jak w polskim użycie zaimków.

  Co do pogoda jest zimna,.to również tego typu konstrukcje występują w polskim, np.: pogoda jest wstrętna. To, że wersja z „zimna” brzmi dziwnie, a wersja z „wstrętna” już nie, to według mnie kwestia tego jakich słów i jak często ich używamy w konstrukcji: pogoda jest….

_There is a car in the street_. i _na_ _ulicy jest (stoi) samochód_. to przykład na to jak polski wyraża przedimki, których _de facto_ nie ma . Inny szyk w angielskim jest już nacechowany podobnie zresztą jak w polskim, co zmienia znaczenie zdania.


----------



## wolfbm1

Thomas: 





> Analogicznie, można by powiedzieć: zimni, co zimni? Zimno zimni, co oczywiście nie istnieje w polskim jako forma, którą się używa.


No, żeby 'zimno zimniło' - nigdy by mi to do głowy nie przyszło. Nie mniej jednak jest to ciekawe zdanie. A poza tym ostatnio w Polsce tak strasznie zimno zimni, że aż szyny kolejowe pękaja. 



> Co do pogoda jest zimna,.to również tego typu konstrukcje występują w polskim, np.: pogoda jest wstrętna. To, że wersja z „zimna” brzmi dziwnie, a wersja z „wstrętna” już nie, to według mnie kwestia tego jakich słów i jak często ich używamy w konstrukcji: pogoda jest….


Czyli jest to kwestia gustu albo akceptacji szerokiego grona użytkowników danego języka.



> There is a car in the street. i na ulicy jest (stoi) samochód. to przykład na to jak polski wyraża przedimki, których de facto nie ma . Inny szyk w angielskim jest już nacechowany podobnie zresztą jak w polskim, co zmienia znaczenie zdania.



To otatnie nie bardzo rozumię. Czy mógłbyś, Thomas, ująć to troszeczkę inaczej?


----------



## wolfbm1

Szkot:


> ... zdanie ma podmiot, czasownik i orzeczenie w tym porządku ...



Miałeś chyba na myśli "zdanie ma podmiot, orzeczenie i dopełnienie". 

C E Eckersley używał w stosunku do budowy zdania słów 'subject' i 'predicate'.
Orzeczenie, w języku polskim, to przede wszystkim czynność wyrażana jakimś czasownikiem.

Ostatnio w podręcznikach języka angielskiego autorów angielskich używa się terminu: S + V + O, z czego S to podmiot, V to orzeczenie a O to dopełnienie.


----------



## Thomas1

wolfbm1 said:


> Thomas:
> No, żeby 'zimno zimniło' - nigdy by mi to do głowy nie przyszło. Nie mniej jednak jest to ciekawe zdanie. A poza tym ostatnio w Polsce tak strasznie zimno zimni, że aż szyny kolejowe pękaja.


...a ogrzewanie w środkach komunikacji nie wyrabia... 



> To otatnie nie bardzo rozumię. Czy mógłbyś, Thomas, ująć to troszeczkę inaczej?


There is a car in the street. --> Na ulicy stoi samochód. (Jaki samochód? Jakiś, bliżej nam nieznany.)
The car is in the street. --> Samochód stoi na ulicy. (Jaki samochód? Ten, który rozmówcy znają z kontekstu.)
Oczywiście można użyć drugiego szyku do wyrażenia nieokreślonego samochodu też, ale wydaje mi się, że musielibyśmy dodać coś w rodzaju: jakiś. Wniosek z tego taki, że w polskim możemy wyrażać określoność/nieokreśloność za pomocą szyku.*

*niestety nie wiem czy to się sprawdza w każdym przypadku, byłbym wdzięczny za kontrprzykłady.


----------



## wolfbm1

Proponuje troszeczkę zmienić poniższe zdania:


> There is a car in the street. --> Na ulicy stoi samochód. (Jaki samochód? Jakiś, bliżej nam nieznany.)
> The car is in the street. --> Samochód stoi na ulicy. (Jaki samochód? Ten, który rozmówcy znają z kontekstu.)



There is a car in the street. --> Na ulicy stoi samochód. (Jaki samochód? Jakiś, bliżej nam nieznany.)
The car is still in the street. --> Samochód jeszcze stoi na ulicy. (Jaki samochód? Ten, z pierwszego zdania.)

Śmiem wątpić czy można użyć drugiego szyku do wyrażenia nieokreślonego samochodu: A car is in the street? 

Jakiś samochód jest na ulicy. = Na ulicy jest jakiś samochód = There is a car in the street. 
Ewentualnie można powiedzieć: There is some car in the street.

Gdzie jest samochód? (ktoś nie dosłyszał, że na ulicy właśnie) - Samochód jest na ulicy. (A nie na podwórku na przykład) Czyli : Where is the car? The car is on the street.

Podobnie: There is a picture on the wall.
 Where is the picture? - The picture is on the wall.

Nie wiem w jakim kontekście można by powiedzieć  "A picture is on the wall." albo "A car is in the street".


----------



## Slovianka

Tak właśnie jest. Uważam, że to intersujące odkrycie, choć prawdopodobnie odkryte już przez kogoś wcześniej, jak prawie wszystko prócz zaskakujących skutków rozwoju szeroko rozumianej techniki.


----------



## Thomas1

wolfbm1 said:


> Proponuje troszeczkę zmienić poniższe zdania:
> 
> 
> There is a car in the street. --> Na ulicy stoi samochód. (Jaki samochód? Jakiś, bliżej nam nieznany.)
> The car is still in the street. --> Samochód jeszcze stoi na ulicy. (Jaki samochód? Ten, z pierwszego zdania.)


 Można, ale nie trzeba. Zdanie, które podałem jest OK.





wolfbm1 said:


> Śmiem wątpić czy można użyć drugiego szyku do wyrażenia nieokreślonego samochodu: A car is in the street?


    To było a propos polskiego. Ale jeśli koniecznie chcesz cos po angielsku to trzeba by użyć innego czasownika: A car parked in front of our street. 




wolfbm1 said:


> Jakiś samochód jest na ulicy. = Na ulicy jest jakiś samochód = There is a car in the street.
> Ewentualnie można powiedzieć: There is some car in the street.


    Nie jestem do końca przekonany czy zdania, które podałeś mają ten sam sens, dla mnie każde z nich oddaje inny niuans (a niektóre znaczenie) i nie postawiłbym między nimi znaku równości może z wyjątkiem: There is some car in the street i Na ulicy jest jakiś samochód.




wolfbm1 said:


> Gdzie jest samochód? (ktoś nie dosłyszał, że na ulicy właśnie) - Samochód jest na ulicy. (A nie na podwórku na przykład) Czyli : Where is the car? The car is on the street.
> 
> Podobnie: There is a picture on the wall.
> Where is the picture? - The picture is on the wall.
> 
> Nie wiem w jakim kontekście można by powiedzieć  "A picture is on the wall." albo "A car is in the street".


    Ja też nie nie bardzo wiem gdzie w mojej odpowiedzi jest coś, co sugerowałoby takie zdania, pisałem o polskim.  




Slovianka said:


> Tak właśnie jest. Uważam, że to intersujące odkrycie, choć prawdopodobnie odkryte już przez kogoś wcześniej, jak prawie wszystko prócz zaskakujących skutków rozwoju szeroko rozumianej techniki.


Z pewnością, chociażby moja nauczycielka i autorzy gramatyk kontrastywnych.


----------



## wolfbm1

Teraz rozumię o jakie przedimki ci chodziło w następującym tekście:



> There is a car in the street. i na ulicy jest (stoi) samochód. to przykład na to jak polski wyraża przedimki, których de facto nie ma . Inny szyk w angielskim jest już nacechowany podobnie zresztą jak w polskim, co zmienia znaczenie zdania.



To fakt, że nie ma w języku polskim przedimków typu 'a' , 'the', które pełniłyby rolę określników. 

Zastanawiam się tylko, że jeżeli wszystko już zostało odkryte to dlaczego uczący się języka angielskiego ciągle popełniają ten sam błąd i chcąc powiedzieć po angielsku: 'Zimą jest tutaj zimno.' - mówią 'In winter is here cold.' - zamiast 'It's cold here in winter'.
Albo:'Na tym zdjęciu jest moja córka.' - mówią 'In this photo is my daughter.' - zamiast 'My daughter is in this photo.'


----------



## NotNow

wolfbm1 said:


> 'Na tym zdjęciu jest moja córka.' - mówią 'In this photo is my daughter.' - zamiast 'My daughter is in this photo.'


 
Both of these translations are correct. There only difference between the two sentences is a very slight difference in emphasis.


----------



## wolfbm1

"In this photo is my daughter." is an inverted sentence, isn't it?
So is "Here comes Tom".


----------



## Thomas1

wolfbm1 said:


> "In this photo is my daughter." is an inverted sentence, isn't it?
> So is "Here comes Tom".


Yes, the order is different. 
The second sentence has/can have a different meaning from _Tom comes here._


----------



## kknd

Uwaga techniczna: zdanie ma orzeczenie (V), ale nie musi mieć podmiotu (S), ani dopełnienia (O) – przynajmniej w języku polskim; SVO to jeden z możliwych szyków zdania. Podmiot logiczny to, o ile pamiętam, podmiot wyrażony w dopełniaczu (np. _Kasi nie ma w domu_, gdzie podmiotem jest wyraz _Kasi_).


----------



## majlo

kknd said:


> Uwaga techniczna: zdanie ma orzeczenie (V), ale nie musi mieć podmiotu (S), ani dopełnienia (O) – przynajmniej w języku polskim;



Mógłbyś podać przykład takiego zdania (wyłączając zdania bezpodmiotowe)?


----------



## Thomas1

Wydaje mi się, że chodzi o nie wyrażanie podmiotu w osobnym słowie. Jako że w polskim forma czasownika go wyraża często  go opuszczamy: _myślę_, podmiot w tym przypadku jest domyślny. W niektórych zdaniach może nie być do końca jasne kto jest podmiotem, jeśli dysponujemy tylko samym zdaniem.


----------



## majlo

Tak też myślałem. Jednakże nawet jeśli podmiot jest domyślny, to nie znaczy, że go nie ma.  A z kontekstu najczęściej wynika, kto jest wykonawcą czynności.


----------



## kknd

Podmiot jest wyrazem; jeżeli tego wyrazu nie ma, to nie ma podmiotu. Jednak na podstawie formy czasownika można odtworzyć przynajmniej niektóre z jego własności (jeżeli dostępny jest kontekst, można na jego podstawie wskazać konkretny, wspomniany wcześniej, a mogący służyć w danym zdaniu za podmiot, wyraz). Tak więc: jeśli podmiot jest domyślny, to znaczy, że go nie ma (bo jest domyślny).


----------



## majlo

kknd said:


> Podmiot jest wyrazem; jeżeli tego wyrazu nie ma, to nie ma podmiotu.



Podmiot może być wyrażony w zdaniu, ale nie musi. Nawet jeśli podmiot jest domyślny, to nie znaczy, że go nie ma. Powietrza też nie widać, ale nikt nie powie, że go nie ma.


----------



## kknd

Nadal nie mogę się zgodzić: dany wyraz pełni funkcję podmiotu; dany wyraz pełni funkcję orzeczenia. Jeżeli zdanie składa się z jednego tylko wyrazu, to nie może on pełnić na raz roli orzeczenia oraz podmiotu (musi pełnić funkcję orzeczenia), zatem w zdaniu brak [wyrazu pełniącego rolę] podmiotu. Zdanie wówczas jest bezpodmiotowe, bądź można dołączyć do niego podmiot na podstawie formy czasownika. Czy nie tak należy to rozumieć?


----------



## majlo

kknd said:


> Nadal nie mogę się zgodzić [...] Czy nie tak należy to rozumieć?



Myślę, że nie. W tej kwestii chyba się nie zgodzimy.


----------

